# Bargain??? books



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I was in the local BN bookstore the other day. They had a table of paperbacks that I guess are what they now call trade paperbacks. They are larger than what I consider the normal paperback size. The table has a teaser placard on it "Buy 2, get the 3rd free". I don't recall what all was on the table other than the majority were things I'd never heard of. A few looked interesting from the title and cover design. Never one to miss an opportunity, and 1/3 off seems like an opportunity, I picked one up. I almost jumped backward and dropped it on the spot when I saw the price stamped on the back, *$14.99*. I figured I picked up the one aberration on the table so I looked at another, *$14.99*. Another and another and another until finally I actually did find the aberration. It was *only* $13.99. Needless to say I didn't spend 30 bucks to get a free book since 10 bucks apiece for paperbacks is way too high.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I have saved so much money on books by no longer buying them at Borders or Barnes & Noble. Those stores mark-up their prices so much that I'm surprised they're still in business when you can get things for so much less on amazon.com.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

No wonder B&N is going under.  We still do better buying our PB's from Amazon.  

I downloaded seven books yesterday (two of them compilations) for $26.73.  I guess I should get in the habit of saying files instead of books, since so many files contain multiple books.  That's less than you would have paid for three books at B&N.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Admittedly these are the "fancy" paperbacks with wider pages than a standard paperback but that's still not enough reason that I can see to pay $30 plus tax for 3 books. I just downloaded $1.98 worth and don't even know how many total books it will be. It's the latest two in the bargain thread. I do enjoy going into BN etc. for the atmosphere and experience but I don't buy very much there unless it's on the clearance shelves.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I realize this is unlikely, but I'm going to say it anyway.
I wish amazon would hook up with B&N for Kindle books.  I really like the atmosphere there too (and the fact that you can buy cookies)  Maybe amazon could work out some sort of exclusive content arrangement, you know, like you could only get the book by physically being in the B&N (eating cookies)?  Okay, I said it wasn't likely.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I realize this is unlikely, but I'm going to say it anyway.
> I wish amazon would hook up with B&N for Kindle books. I really like the atmosphere there too (and the fact that you can buy cookies) Maybe amazon could work out some sort of exclusive content arrangement, you know, like you could only get the book by physically being in the B&N (eating cookies)? Okay, I said it wasn't likely.


Or Amazon could just hook up with the Girl Scouts and send you a bonus sleeve of thin mints every time you buy 5 books


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Or Amazon could just hook up with the Girl Scouts and send you a bonus sleeve of thin mints every time you buy 5 books


I like that idea... and considering the number of books I have bought, would have lots and lots of cookies!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I realize this is unlikely, but I'm going to say it anyway.
> I wish amazon would hook up with B&N for Kindle books. I really like the atmosphere there too (and the fact that you can buy cookies) Maybe amazon could work out some sort of exclusive content arrangement, you know, like you could only get the book by physically being in the B&N (eating cookies)? Okay, I said it wasn't likely.


I would love it if they could do that. I like walking around in B&N, browsing for books, and enjoying the quiet. Cookies are a plus too.  Right now I'm enjoying my kindle and don't want to read paper books so I'm going to B&N less.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Or Amazon could just hook up with the Girl Scouts and send you a bonus sleeve of thin mints every time you buy 5 books


Excellent idea! Let's send that to Jeff Bezos now. I think it would make books sell better, cookies sell better, and keep girl scouts from having to go door to door to raise money. and who doesn't love thin mints?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Excellent idea! Let's send that to Jeff Bezos now. I think it would make books sell better, cookies sell better, and keep girl scouts from having to go door to door to raise money. and who doesn't love thin mints?


Girl Scout Mint Cookies are my favorite


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Excellent idea! Let's send that to Jeff Bezos now. I think it would make books sell better, cookies sell better, and keep girl scouts from having to go door to door to raise money. and who doesn't love thin mints?


I'm a peanut butter patty gal, myself. Which reminds me, I think I stashed an extra box. Now if I can only remember where ...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I wish amazon would hook up with B&N for Kindle books. I really like the atmosphere there too (and the fact that you can buy cookies) Maybe amazon could work out some sort of exclusive content arrangement, you know, like you could only get the book by physically being in the B&N (eating cookies)?


love the idea - but then there are no B&Ns here


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I'm a peanut butter patty gal, myself. Which reminds me, I think I stashed an extra box. Now if I can only remember where ...


Try the freezer. I found a sleeve of thin mints in the back of my freezer. Which is a little disturbing, b/c nobody I work with has a daughter that's a girl scout, and I frankly don't remember buying them. And having the forethought to hide them from myself in the freezer seems very unlike me. I blame the garden gnomes.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I keep my thin mints in the freezer Robin.  I think they taste better when frozen.  I don't remember spending much time in a bookstore since my Kindle arrived...probably a good thing since I am trying NOT to purchase DTBs.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh, they are definitely better frozen. Also, they will not apparently go bad. Or at least not bad enough to make you notice.

LDB, it is a bizarre definition of "Bargain" at $14 each, isn't it? Although, I have to admit that I almost dropped that for a Gil Elvgren pop-up pin up book last weekend.

What? His pin ups are hilarious! I highly recommend checking them out no matter who you are. B/c for the most part, his are clever without being tacky or just an excuse to post a nude picture of a girl. Here's one I got as a canvas and gave to a friend (she inherited her father's framing business, lest it seem like a completely random choice. Her mom agreed that it looks startlingly like her, despite the fact that the picture was painted 50 years ago. They both thought it was hilarious.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Speaking of Girl Scout cookies, my husband just bought 7 boxes. 

Thanks for the Gil Elvgren recommendation. I'll be looking at his books next time I head to B&N.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I can personally recommend these two, as I have both in my collection:
http://www.amazon.com/Gil-Elvgren-Glamorous-American-Anniversary/dp/3836503050/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1234923530&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Elvgren-Reid-Stewart-Austin/dp/1561401617/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1234923530&sr=1-3

The Taschen 25th anniversary one is good, but I thought they put too many pictures on a page in many cases. The second one is short (I want to say under 30 pages?), on the other hand, nearly all the pictures are full page. A word of caution, I think the pictures in the second one are a little racier. And huge. At least in the first one, some of the ones I woudn't want people to think I owned are small ones. And I just bought the pop-up one as well. Amazon had it. Ah, the joys and sorrows of one-click.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Speaking of Girl Scout cookies, my husband just bought 7 boxes.


Only 7? I think I bought a dozen from a neighbor girl who came around and another 6 from my cleaning lady's daughter. Or was it two dozen from the neighbor girl? Oh well. I'll find out in a couple of weeks. 

Ann


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Is it girl scout cookie time of year again?  I can never remember.  Now I'm going to have to hunt down someone in my office who is selling them.  shouldn't take long.  The line outside the cubicle should be a dead giveaway.

Also, in the interest of beating Bacardi Jim to the punch:  "Are they made from real girl scouts?"  (Addams family.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Is it girl scout cookie time of year again? I can never remember. Now I'm going to have to hunt down someone in my office who is selling them. shouldn't take long. The line outside the cubicle should be a dead giveaway.
> 
> Also, in the interest of beating Bacardi Jim to the punch: "Are they made from real girl scouts?" (Addams family.)


Yes!! My cleaning lady will be bringing the ones I ordered from her daughter tomorrow! Woo Hoo!

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Or Amazon could just hook up with the Girl Scouts and send you a bonus sleeve of thin mints every time you buy 5 books


Now this is an idea I could warm up to. I love thin mints.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Is it Girl Scout cookie time already? Gotta avoid the grocery store for a bit.....I won't give in this year!


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

All this cookie talk is making me want cookies!  I think there are some downstairs in the kitchen.  Sadly, they're not Girl Scout cookies though.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

LDB said:


> I do enjoy going into BN etc. for the atmosphere and experience but I don't buy very much there unless it's on the clearance shelves.


I enjoy the atmosphere at BN as well, but sometimes I get wicked stares from the employees as I am reading my Kindle. Kinda makes me laugh!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I know I ordered some Girl Scout cookies from someone, I just can't remember if it was around here or in Houston!!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Girl Scout Cookies always sell in California just before Easter.
I know this, because I always think I will give up chocolate for Lent
Then one of my nieces calls and I order 6 boxes of Thin Mints! 
(Yes, I know they freeze, but come on... could you wait??)


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

And then there's the whole issue of how is it a bargain to get one book free if you have to pay $15 each for the required purchase of two? Maybe that's some of that new math I heard about or maybe it's some of that fuzzy logic some people talk about or maybe it's another form of the ridiculous "stimulus" program being forced on us in so many areas. The only thing for certain is it's not stimulus and it's not bargain.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

LDB said:


> I was in the local BN bookstore the other day. They had a table of paperbacks that I guess are what they now call trade paperbacks. They are larger than what I consider the normal paperback size. The table has a teaser placard on it "Buy 2, get the 3rd free". I don't recall what all was on the table other than the majority were things I'd never heard of. A few looked interesting from the title and cover design. Never one to miss an opportunity, and 1/3 off seems like an opportunity, I picked one up. I almost jumped backward and dropped it on the spot when I saw the price stamped on the back, *$14.99*. I figured I picked up the one aberration on the table so I looked at another, *$14.99*. Another and another and another until finally I actually did find the aberration. It was *only* $13.99. Needless to say I didn't spend 30 bucks to get a free book since 10 bucks apiece for paperbacks is way too high.


These were the prices on trade paperbacks when I quite working for B&N 4 years ago. When I started at B&N they were more in the $12 range but they have been at these prices for several years now. Paying $30 instead of $45 is a better deal...


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> These were the prices on trade paperbacks when I quite working for B&N 4 years ago. When I started at B&N they were more in the $12 range but they have been at these prices for several years now. Paying $30 instead of $45 is a better deal...


Paying less on Kindle is even better!


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

LDB said:


> Maybe that's some of that new math I heard about or maybe it's some of that fuzzy logic some people talk about or maybe it's another form of the* ridiculous "stimulus" * program being forced on us in so many areas. The only thing for certain is it's not stimulus and it's not bargain.


Amen


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I'm a peanut butter patty gal, myself. Which reminds me, I think I stashed an extra box. Now if I can only remember where ...


Keebler makes a pretty good peanut butter patty that you can get year round, I just got done eating one...yummm!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

LDB said:


> And then there's the whole issue of how is it a bargain to get one book free if you have to pay $15 each for the required purchase of two? Maybe that's some of that new math I heard about or maybe it's some of that fuzzy logic some people talk about or maybe it's another form of the ridiculous "stimulus" program being forced on us in so many areas. The only thing for certain is it's not stimulus and it's not bargain.


That's some of the fuzziest logic I've heard in a while.


----------

